

GUID Guide - paulmcpazzi
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/ericlippert/archive/2012/04/24/guid-guide-part-one.aspx

======
paulmcpazzi
Part two:
[http://blogs.msdn.com/b/ericlippert/archive/2012/04/30/guid-...](http://blogs.msdn.com/b/ericlippert/archive/2012/04/30/guid-
guide-part-two.aspx) Part three:
[http://blogs.msdn.com/b/ericlippert/archive/2012/05/07/guid-...](http://blogs.msdn.com/b/ericlippert/archive/2012/05/07/guid-
guide-part-three.aspx)

